# Tell me about the 2005 A6 4.2q



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

Am looking at a 2005 A6 4.2q loaded with 60k kilometers, no claims, one owner, being sold by a Lexus dealer. I'm taking the car to a trusted mechanic to have him review the A6 for potential issues. The car will not come with any warranty, and am strongly considering 3rd party coverage. 

I can't seem to find many reviews of the '05 4.2q, especially after some extended use. The car is fast, very solid, and beautiful. Anything to watch out for? Any owners, previous or current, with comments to share? 

Thanks folks! :beer:


----------

